# Steam: Großer Weihnachts-Sale bis zum 2. Januar startet heute Abend - Leser-News von Krampfkeks



## Krampfkeks (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Großer Weihnachts-Sale bis zum 2. Januar startet heute Abend - Leser-News von Krampfkeks* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Großer Weihnachts-Sale bis zum 2. Januar startet heute Abend - Leser-News von Krampfkeks


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

ick freu mir


----------



## Corvi (19. Dezember 2011)

sweeeet


----------



## JamesMark (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe immernoch 40 Spiele offen....aber egal, meine Wunschliste:

Rage, cod, batman....

ohje  das wird was!


----------



## kornhill (19. Dezember 2011)

yipiee.....


----------



## smooth1980 (19. Dezember 2011)

Start 19 Uhr ? Oder schon früher ?


----------



## stawacz (19. Dezember 2011)

bei origin gibts heut deadspace 2 für 5 euro


----------



## JamesMark (19. Dezember 2011)

Origin...fühle mich bei Steam irgendwie wohler! 

Start wird 19Uhr sein denke ich, wie immer eigentlich. Mal schauen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

bin ja mal gespannt was dabei ist
nur irgendwie blöd, heute ist Dead Island der Titel für die Wunschliste und den gibts ja bei uns nicht, weshalb wir aber auch keine Chance auf´s Losglück haben


----------



## larsduhr (19. Dezember 2011)

Da bin ich aber auch mal gespannt. Ich hätte da noch so einige Spiele auf meiner Wunschliste. Und jetzt zu Weihnachten kann man sich ja auch mal das ein oder andere Spiel gönnen, erst recht, da Steam immer so unschlagbar günstige Preise bei Sales raushaut.
Ich muss dann wieder aufpassen, dass das Weihnachtsgeld nicht zu schnell weg ist, bei so vielen Angeboten


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Wer ist Krampfkeks und wieso schreibt nicht NUR er die News? 

Alles was er schreibt ist sinnvoller als das übliche
ATEMBERAUBEND WELTVERÄNDERNDE ULTRAREALISTISCHE
Grafik in der neuen ICEMod vom PCG Team.


Weiter so Keks


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. Dezember 2011)

Darauf habe ich gewartet - mal schauen, was da am Ende wieder alles in meinem Steam-Account landet. Wer soll das denn bitte alles spielen? 
Ach ja: Kauft euch Orcs Must Die!, Leute! Ein wahnsinnig unterhaltsames Spielchen und für nicht einmal 4 € ist das praktisch geschenkt. Und Fable 3 für 10 € ist ebenfalls ein super Angebot. Hach Valve, ihr seid einfach die Besten ^^


----------



## Lolmacher (19. Dezember 2011)

Metro 2033 kostet nur 2,50€


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Sowohl bei Metro als auch bei Orcs must die war ich unsicher, Orcs ist gekauft für 3,50, da kann man nix falsch machen, Metro ist die Demo bei mir nicht gestartet, deshalb: Nope 

Lohnen die DLCs zu Orcs?


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2011)

Ein paar Sachen sehen schon ganz interessant aus, aber kann es sein, dass der Steam Shop gerade total überlastet ist? Nur ca. jeder 5. Klick führt überhaupt irgendwohin, die restliche Zeit kriege ich eine "Service Unavailable"-Meldung. Jetzt muss der liebe Steam-Gott mir nur noch gnädig sein und mir erlauben das Spiel auch zu bezahlen. Aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich nämlich überall per Paypal bezahlen ohne vorher das Konto aufzuladen, während Steam sich aus irgendeinem Grund querstellt. Da das Aufladen auch ein paar Tage dauert, ist es für tägliche Steam-Deals wohl eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## dennis-2810 (19. Dezember 2011)

ich flieg die ganze zeit raus -.- "Service Unavailable" ist der Server einfach überlastet?^^




Neawoulf schrieb:


> Aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich nämlich überall per Paypal bezahlen ohne vorher das Konto aufzuladen, während Steam sich aus irgendeinem Grund querstellt. Da das Aufladen auch ein paar Tage dauert, ist es für tägliche Steam-Deals wohl eher nicht geeignet.


 
Warum benutzt du nicht Bankeinzug bei Paypal? Ist doch viel einfacher.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

ja, bei mir ruckelt das auch
Aber Fable 3 hab ich schon, ich überleg eher mir Teil 1 zu ziehn, lohnt das Ding denn?


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Dezember 2011)

ist das mies ; da wird Max Payne als Paket (also Teil 1+2) angezeigt; allerdings kein Preis
Danke ,liebe BpJm ,dass ihr uns so ein Spiel vorenthaltet und hiezulande indiziert, ihr Penner!   
+
warum kann man Prototype eigentlich über Steam erwerben ,obwohl das Spiel hierzulande doch indiziert ist ?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, bei mir ruckelt das auch
> Aber Fable 3 hab ich schon, ich überleg eher mir Teil 1 zu ziehn, lohnt das Ding denn?



Habe nur den ersten gespielt, fand ihn sehr gelungen. Eins der wenigen Spiele, die mich positiv überrascht haben.
Das ist aber schon eine Weile her, weiß leider nicht, wie es gealtert ist.

Aber wenn dir Teil 3 gefallen hat, denke ich, kannst du mit Teil 1 nichts falsch machen.


----------



## theonlysurcher (19. Dezember 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich gewartet - mal schauen, was da am Ende wieder alles in meinem Steam-Account landet. Wer soll das denn bitte alles spielen?
> Ach ja: Kauft euch Orcs Must Die!, Leute! Ein wahnsinnig unterhaltsames Spielchen und für nicht einmal 4 € ist das praktisch geschenkt. Und Fable 3 für 10 € ist ebenfalls ein super Angebot. Hach Valve, ihr seid einfach die Besten ^^


 
Zu Orcs Must Die: Also, im Vergleich Orcs Must Die und Dungeon Defenders ist Dungeon  Defenders meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Die Langzeitmotivation ist einfach viel höher, auch da man es Online spielen kann. Guckt es euch an, 6 € ist auch nicht die Welt, und man kriegt einfach viel mehr dafür!!


----------



## dennis-2810 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hey leute hab eine Frage... hab noch nie bei steam gekauft und irgendwie kann ich Orcs Must Die nicht zum Warenkorb hinzufügen :/ Im Browser wie auch im Client kommt eine Meldung das es nicht hinzufügen kann, es sei ein Fehler aufgetreten. Habt ihr das auch und liegts dann an der Überlastung oder muss ich erst irgendeine Zahlungsart einstellen irgendwo oder sonst was?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

habs mir gerade runtergeladen ging problemlos... Die server sind im Moment stark überlastet vlt später versuchen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Dezember 2011)

theonlysurcher schrieb:


> Zu Orcs Must Die: Also, im Vergleich Orcs Must Die und Dungeon Defenders ist Dungeon  Defenders meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Die Langzeitmotivation ist einfach viel höher, auch da man es Online spielen kann. Guckt es euch an, 6 € ist auch nicht die Welt, und man kriegt einfach viel mehr dafür!!


 Würde jetzt echt nichts kaufen was nicht irgendwie in den Daily Deals mit drin ist. Die chance, dass es am nächsten Tag dann für gerade mal die hälfte von dem drin steht ist verdammt hoch. gerade bei dungeon defenders. ich könnte was drauf lassen, dass es die Tage für 2-3 euro drin steht.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Hey leute hab eine Frage... hab noch nie bei steam gekauft und irgendwie kann ich Orcs Must Die nicht zum Warenkorb hinzufügen :/ Im Browser wie auch im Client kommt eine Meldung das es nicht hinzufügen kann, es sei ein Fehler aufgetreten. Habt ihr das auch und liegts dann an der Überlastung oder muss ich erst irgendeine Zahlungsart einstellen irgendwo oder sonst was?


 
Bei mir kann ich gar kein Spiel mehr anklicken, liegt wohl an der Überlastung (kriege ständig eine "Error 503 Service Unavailable"-Fehlermeldung), Preise werden auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Ich werde es definitiv später nochmal versuchen, zur Not erst morgen (immerhin sind die Angebote noch über 22 Stunden gültig).


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Glaub, teilweise liegt auch noch ein Hund begraben - auf der Frontpage wird mit -75% für Portal 2 geworben und wenn man draufklickt, gibts nur 50%.

Kurzfristig wurde auch Dead Island für 8,49 gelistet und als ich es angeklickt hab, wars plötzlich wieder auf 33,49

Werd die Deals aber sicherlich im Auge behalten und bei einigen zuschlagen 

Edit:
Jetzt wird Portal 2 richtig mit -75% angezeigt ... eieiei ... glaub, da gibts einige größere Probleme 
Wahrscheinlich ist es keine schlechte Idee, wenn man ein wenig abwartet ^^


----------



## uschbert (19. Dezember 2011)

Heiliger Muckefuck sind die Server überlastet!


----------



## dennis-2810 (19. Dezember 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Glaub, teilweise liegt auch noch ein Hund begraben - auf der Frontpage wird mit -75% für Portal 2 geworben und wenn man draufklickt, gibts nur 50%.
> 
> Kurzfristig wurde auch Dead Island für 8,49 gelistet und als ich es angeklickt hab, wars plötzlich wieder auf 33,49
> 
> Werd die Deals aber sicherlich im Auge behalten und bei einigen zuschlagen


 
Wie hast du es geschafft das dir Dead Island angezeigt wurde? Ist doch nicht verfügbar in DE.. oder versteh ich da was falsch


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wohne in Österreich.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt behauptet Steam, ich hätte irgendein "Item" in meinem "Inventory" ... bedeutet das, dass ich irgendwas gekauft habe, ohne es zu merken?? Wenn ich draufklicke passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Brokensword (19. Dezember 2011)

kann Portal 2 und Metro empfehlen, JC 2 ist auch nicht schlecht. Sam & Max ist natürlich Cult den man gespielt haben muss sowie Max Payne. 
Bekommt man eigentlich Probleme wenn man sich das Max Payne Bundle auf der Englischen Seite kauft? http://store.steampowered.com/​?cc=Uk
vom Fable 3 rate ich ab, es ist einfach langweilig, holt euch lieber den ersten Teil.
Habt ihr eigentlich das Geschenk erhalten? mein Steam inventar zeigt zwar 2 Objekte in der Leite an, aber unten drunter steht, dass nichts drin is.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Dezember 2011)

Was für Geschenke


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wer ist Krampfkeks und wieso schreibt nicht NUR er die News?
> 
> Alles was er schreibt ist sinnvoller als das übliche
> ATEMBERAUBEND WELTVERÄNDERNDE ULTRAREALISTISCHE
> ...


Danke 
Und ich bin auch um die Mod News etc froh, schließlich ist PcGames das einzige deutsche Spielemagazin das auch die Arbeit der Community stark miteinbezieht (siehe auch Leser News ). Zumal "normale" News definitiv in der Überzahl sind, sie stechen nur oft nicht so ins Auge.


PeterBathge schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich gewartet - mal schauen, was da am Ende wieder alles in meinem Steam-Account landet. Wer soll das denn bitte alles spielen?
> Ach ja: Kauft euch Orcs Must Die!, Leute! Ein wahnsinnig unterhaltsames Spielchen und für nicht einmal 4 € ist das praktisch geschenkt. Und Fable 3 für 10 € ist ebenfalls ein super Angebot. Hach Valve, ihr seid einfach die Besten ^^


 http://i.imgur.com/15xJZ.png 



Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was für Geschenke


 Er hatte wohl schon ein paar Achievements im vorraus erspielt und wurde dementsprechend entlohnt^^


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Jetzt behauptet Steam, ich hätte irgendein "Item" in meinem "Inventory" ... bedeutet das, dass ich irgendwas gekauft habe, ohne es zu merken?? Wenn ich draufklicke passiert gar nichts.


 
Für den Holiday-Sale gibts wieder ein Achievementsystem.
Man kann bei Spielen Achievements freischalten und bekommt dafür dann Gifts, welche man dann für Spiele bzw. Vergünstigungen eintauschen kann.

Standardmäßig bekommt jeder Steamuser ein Gift, das für -50% auf den ganzen Valvekatalog eingelöst werden kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Für den Holiday-Sale gibts wieder ein Achievementsystem.
> Man kann bei Spielen Achievements freischalten und bekommt dafür dann Gifts, welche man dann für Spiele bzw. Vergünstigungen eintauschen kann.
> 
> Standardmäßig bekommt jeder Steamuser ein Gift, das für -50% auf den ganzen Valvekatalog eingelöst werden kann.


 
Dafür musste man bestimmte Spiele installiert haben, oder? (irgendwie meine ich, da eben was von gelesen zu haben). Nur habe ich keins dieser Spiele, aber jetzt wird da ohnehin nichts mehr angezeigt, liegt wohl alles an den Serverproblemen von Steam. Solang ich nicht ungewollt und unbemerkt etwas kaufe soll's mir recht sein (hab's ja nicht eilig).

_*edit*_

Das ist 'n bisschen gelogen ... ich hab's zwar nicht eilig, aber ich bin furchtbar ungeduldig! Ich will Fable und DCS A-10C Warthog kaufen!


----------



## Brokensword (19. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was für Geschenke


 
das erste Achievment ist ja in dein Inventory zu gehen und schon dafür bekommste ein Geschenk. Das zweite hab ich durch Orc must die bekommen. Aber in meiner Inventroy ist nichts, sogar meine TF2 Sachen werden nicht angezeigt.
anscheinend alles total überlastet


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Dafür musste man bestimmte Spiele installiert haben, oder? (irgendwie meine ich, da eben was von gelesen zu haben). Nur habe ich keins dieser Spiele, aber jetzt wird da ohnehin nichts mehr angezeigt, liegt wohl alles an den Serverproblemen von Steam. Solang ich nicht ungewollt und unbemerkt etwas kaufe soll's mir recht sein (hab's ja nicht eilig).


 
Ja genau, das läuft über bestimmte Spiele - außer eben dem 1. Achievement. Das bekommst, sobald du in dein Inventory schaust.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (19. Dezember 2011)

Kleine Korrektur: Metro 2033 kostet normalerweise 9,99. Heute aber 75%, 2,50€ 
Steam spinnt etwas rum momentan, die Preise werden nicht immer korrekt angezeigt, völlig überlastet. Portal 2 kostet 7,50€.
Max Payne 1+2 je 2,50€ (nicht in Deutschland)
The Next Big Thing ist im Angebot, naja, und einiges mehr heute.


Edit: Das Bild ist ja herrlich, Krampfkeks.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Dezember 2011)

Argh, ich bin fast bis zum Abschluss des Kaufs gekommen, da ist wieder alles zusammengebrochen. Einkaufen bei Steam ist heute wirklich wie Russisch Roulette mit nem 6-schüssigen Revolver und 5-mal Abdrücken!


----------



## Moleny (19. Dezember 2011)

LOL, das erlebt man selten das der Steam-Store down ist weil so viele Leute ihr Geld an Valve weiterreichen wollen. 

Süßer die Kassen nie klingen ...


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lohnen die DLCs zu Orcs?



Sind mehr Level zu einem nicht sonderlich umfangreichen Spiel - daher ja, die lohnen sich. Für die paar Cent sowieso.



theonlysurcher schrieb:


> Zu Orcs Must Die: Also, im Vergleich Orcs Must Die und Dungeon Defenders ist Dungeon  Defenders meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Die Langzeitmotivation ist einfach viel höher, auch da man es Online spielen kann. Guckt es euch an, 6 € ist auch nicht die Welt, und man kriegt einfach viel mehr dafür!!


 
Das ist glaube ich Geschmackssache. Ich brauche nicht überall einen Mehrspielermodus, deshalb fand ich Orcs Mut Die! bedeutend launiger. Dungeon Defenders wurde mir schnell langweilig, auch fand ich die Türme und Verteidigungsanlagen eher öde. Bei OMD hatte ich schon Spaß daran, nur zuzusehen, wie die treudoofen Orks in meine fiesen Fallen tappten und erst aufgespießt, dann von Pfeilen durchlöchert und schließlich zermatscht wurden. Eine große Gaudi!


----------



## lolxd999 (19. Dezember 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> LOL, das erlebt man selten das der Steam-Store down ist weil so viele Leute ihr Geld an Valve weiterreichen wollen.
> 
> Süßer die Kassen nie klingen ...


 
Das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## smooth1980 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hat Just Cause 2 nen MP ? Und wenn ja lohnt der sich ?


----------



## JamesMark (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe es mir im letzten Sale gekauft. Hat glaube ich keinen MP. Singleplayer ist ganz lustig, man kann und muss alles zerstören in der Welt. Hatte aber nach 20Std. keine Lust mehr. Da -> Immer dasselbe!


----------



## JamesMark (19. Dezember 2011)

Die hauen bestimmt noch Dead Island raus. Zum Glück habe ich es aber schon und muss mich dann nicht ärgern dass ich in Deutschland wohne.

Abwarten...abwarten...ahhhh  Bislang halten sich die Spiele noch in Grenzen!


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2011)

JamesMark schrieb:


> Die hauen bestimmt noch Dead Island raus. Zum Glück habe ich es aber schon und muss mich dann nicht ärgern dass ich in Deutschland wohne.
> 
> Abwarten...abwarten...ahhhh  Bislang halten sich die Spiele noch in Grenzen!


 
Dead Island war gestern


----------



## KabraxisObliv (19. Dezember 2011)

Dead Island war zwar gestern, aber ich glaube fast, dass es nochmal kommt. Aber natürlich wieder nicht in Deutschland.

Just Cause 2 hat keinen Multiplayer@smooth. Der Singleplayer macht aber sehr viel Laune, den kann man zu dem Preis eigentlich nur empfehlen. Zumindest, wenn du Action magst. Man kann in dem Spiel den verrücktesten Kram machen, sowohl mit Fahrzeugen als auch zu Fuß. Die Spielwelt ist riesig, gibt überall was zu sehen (und in die Luft zu jagen).


----------



## golani79 (19. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dead Island war gestern


 
Gestern wars aber auch noch kein Holiday Sale oder?


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

golani79 schrieb:


> Gestern wars aber auch noch kein Holiday Sale oder?


 
naja, es war aber "Adventskalender-Sale"


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Hat Just Cause 2 nen MP ? Und wenn ja lohnt der sich ?


 
Hat keinen MP, Spiel lohnt sich trotzdem, wie ich finde 


hmm.. mein Steam Inventory hat sich gestern verabschiedet und ist auch heute Morgen immer noch nicht da. Hat noch jemand den Fehler?


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> hmm.. mein Steam Inventory hat sich gestern verabschiedet und ist auch heute Morgen immer noch nicht da. Hat noch jemand den Fehler?


 
halt nein
hat eigentlich Funktioniert
jetzt hab ich DoD Source und nen Stück Kohle, aber hab ich jetzt beides oder muss ich mich für eines entscheiden?


----------



## stawacz (20. Dezember 2011)

wohl schon wieder down^^

aber konnt jetzt auch nix besonderes entdecken,was mich reitzen würde


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Dezember 2011)

sind 
Amnesia : The Dark Descent  + Psychonauts  gut /empfehlenswert ?

auch wenn die wenig kosten, möcht ich nicht unbedingt eine falsche Wahl treffen ,so wie damals ich mir Alpha Protocol gekauft hab


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Dezember 2011)

Gelten beide als Geheimtipps, gerade letztgenanntes soll ein völlig unterschätzter Titel sein.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (20. Dezember 2011)

Amnesia wird von vielen als das beste Horrorspiel bis jetzt betitelt.
Habs selber gespielt, also... nichts für schwache Nerven. Aber absolut empfehlenswert, definitiv. Alpha Protocol ist einfach Geschmackssache, vielen wurde das Spielerlebnis durch Bugs zerstört. Bei Amnesia gibt es solche Probleme aber nicht.
Wenn du auf Horror stehst, wirst du das Spiel vermutlich lieben, sehr beklemmende Atmosphäre.

Psychonauts kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Das Spiel ist ein Third Person-Adventure, und ziemlich abgedreht. Viele verrückte Ideen drin. Also... dieses Spiel ist definitv... öh, ja. Also mir hat es gefallen. Wenn du auf bunte Welte und verrückte Stories stehst, dann klar, schlag zu.


Ich selber hab heute bei Lego Batman zugeschlagen, da mir Lego Star Wars einmal empfohlen wurde, als Spiel mit tollem Humor. Also werde ich mir das mal ansehen.
Ansonsten kann ich heute nur Witcher 2 empfehlen und Dungeons of Dredmor, wo man bei 1,11€ wirklich nicht viel falsch machen kann.
In dem Dungeon Crawler geht es quasi darum zu sterben, sehr spaßige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2011)

Darksiders, DCS A-10C Warthog, Drakensang, Dragon Age Origins - Ultimate Edition, Fable - The Lost Chapter uvm., alle dank Weihnachtsaktion, auch ohne Deal des Tages, runtergesetzt und am liebsten würde ich sie alle kaufen. Aber wer soll die alle spielen? Da muss ich ja noch jemanden einstellen, einen Mitarbeiter, dem ich Geld bezahle, damit er meine Spiele spielt, weil ich kann das ja nicht. Hab nicht genug Zeit und bin auch schon ein bisschen älter, da geht das nicht mehr 

Hmmm, ich habe einen Plan, ich muss ...

PRIORITÄTEN SETZEN!

Wo ist mein Würfel? *such*


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich habe einen Plan, ich muss ...
> 
> PRIORITÄTEN SETZEN!
> 
> Wo ist mein Würfel? *such*


 
das ist doch aber bestimmt ein W100 oder? 

Ich glaub ich zieh mir da von heute wohl den Duke und auch Lego Batman
Aber ich hoff da kommen noch für die Kohlen auch Spiele die ich im besten Fall schon hab


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> halt nein
> hat eigentlich Funktioniert
> jetzt hab ich DoD Source und nen Stück Kohle, aber hab ich jetzt beides oder muss ich mich für eines entscheiden?


 
Du hast beides 

Inventar Fehler lässt sich beheben, in dem man TF2 startet und dort mal ins Inventar guckt. Dann tuts im Client auch wieder.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist doch aber bestimmt ein W100 oder?
> 
> Ich glaub ich zieh mir da von heute wohl den Duke und auch Lego Batman
> Aber ich hoff da kommen noch für die Kohlen auch Spiele die ich im besten Fall schon hab


 
Ist ein 16-Bit Würfel mit 65536 Seiten, auf jeder Seite davon ein Bild von Chuck Norris mit einem anderen Gesichtsausdruck.

Der Duke würde mich auch noch reizen, eventuell auch noch Singularity (die Entscheidung müsste ich in den nächsten 2 Stunden treffen).

*edit*

So, genug gekauft:

- Duke Nukem Forever (Hail to the King Baby!)
- Drakensang
- DCS Black Shark
- DCS A-10C Warthog
- Dragon Age Origins - Ultimate Edition (15 GB??? Da kostet der Strom zum Runterladen ja schon mehr als das Spiel)
- Orcs must Die!

Und fast alle fangen sie mit D an!


----------



## JamesMark (20. Dezember 2011)

Für mich war noch nichts dabei. Mal gucken, was morgen so kommt!  Max Payne ging ja leider nicht...


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

hmmmm, was soll das eigentlich für ein Spiel sein dass das heute bei uns nicht zu kaufen gibt? Mir sagt das Bild so garnichts


----------



## TrinityBlade (23. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmmm, was soll das eigentlich für ein Spiel sein dass das heute bei uns nicht zu kaufen gibt? Mir sagt das Bild so garnichts


Silent Hill Homecoming für 4,99€. Steht z.B. im Ösi-Store, den man unter dieser URL erreicht.


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2011)

bin ich bescheuert?
Ich kauf mir ME 1 +2 auch noch für den PC.
Naja. War immerhin günstig


----------



## Enisra (23. Dezember 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Silent Hill Homecoming für 4,99€. Steht z.B. im Ösi-Store, den man unter dieser URL erreicht.


 
hm, jo, ok
aber, das gab´s für PC und steht auf dem Index?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Dezember 2011)

Dead Space 2 in D nicht zu haben O.o USK 18, nicht indiziert und trotzdem nicht zu haben. Frechheit.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Dead Space 2 in D nicht zu haben O.o USK 18, nicht indiziert und trotzdem nicht zu haben. Frechheit.


 
ähm, das hat im Zweifelsfall mit was anderem zu tun, denn der Fussballmanager war auch nicht erhältlich und mich würds wundern wenn der was härteres als USK 6 hätte


----------



## Exar-K (29. Dezember 2011)

Die DE-Version von Dead Space 2 ist zensiert und Steam bietet nicht immer diese Fassungen an.
Einfach über die Tradefunktion lösen, am Besten mit Leuten aus Nordamerika, denn das Spiel kostet in Europa doppelt so viel.


----------



## Peter Bathge (29. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, das hat im Zweifelsfall mit was anderem zu tun, denn der Fussballmanager war auch nicht erhältlich und mich würds wundern wenn der was härteres als USK 6 hätte



Du meinst den Football Manager? Den gibt es in Deutschland nicht, weil Sega ihn nicht anbietet und so diversen Lizenzstreitigkeiten mit EA (dem Anbieter des Fussball Managers) aus dem Weg geht. Wurde dementsprechend auch nicht von der USK getestet und könnte theoretisch indiziert werden - allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass selbst die Darstellung von Blutgrätschen im Spiel absolut unbedenklich für Kinder ist


----------



## NinjaWursti (29. Dezember 2011)

Kann Serious Sam: The Random Encounter sehr empfehlen. Kostet im Moment nur 99cent.
Nach 1-2 Stunden hat man es zwar durch, aber dafür hat man in der Zeit durchgehend seinen Spass.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Du meinst den Football Manager? Den gibt es in Deutschland nicht, weil Sega ihn nicht anbietet und so diversen Lizenzstreitigkeiten mit EA (dem Anbieter des Fussball Managers) aus dem Weg geht. Wurde dementsprechend auch nicht von der USK getestet und könnte theoretisch indiziert werden - allerdings weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass selbst die Darstellung von Blutgrätschen im Spiel absolut unbedenklich für Kinder ist


 
ah Ok
das erklärt einiges, auf dem kleinen Bild konnte man auch nicht wirklich genug erkennen um das jetzt zu unterscheiden


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, das hat im Zweifelsfall mit was anderem zu tun, denn der Fussballmanager war auch nicht erhältlich und mich würds wundern wenn der was härteres als USK 6 hätte


Ne, wenn dann liegts an Lizenzen, aber DS 1 is ja auch erhältlich via Steam und DS2 wird im Bild ja auch beworben, ist aber eben nicht in D erhältlich. Und das hat eigentlich (fast immer) mit Indizierungsgeschichten zu tun.

edit: Thread fertig lesen O.o stimmt, wird mit den Cuts im MP zu tun haben...


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> edit: Thread fertig lesen O.o stimmt, wird mit den Cuts im MP zu tun haben...


 
Was aber auch irgendwo komisch ist, weil es gibt ja die Deutsche Version, es gibt ja auch von Borderlands ne Deutsche Version und je nach Sichtweise ist das ja auch ein Multiplayerspiel

Mal schaun, ich hätte ja mal gerne Jade Empire in dem Sale drin, aber da gibts ja nicht mal Prozente drauf


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Was aber auch irgendwo komisch ist, weil es gibt ja die Deutsche Version, es gibt ja auch von Borderlands ne Deutsche Version und je nach Sichtweise ist das ja auch ein Multiplayerspiel
> 
> Mal schaun, ich hätte ja mal gerne Jade Empire in dem Sale drin, aber da gibts ja nicht mal Prozente drauf


 
Jade Empire kriegste doch schon als Ladenversion für ein paar Euro  (aktuell 5,31€)  :  Klick

Edit: Allerdings schreibt da jemand bei den Rezensionen, dass es nicht unter win 7 läuft. Weiß nicht, ob es da bei der Steam Version anders ist. Ich selbst habs unter win 7 noch nicht getestet. Sollte ich mal machen *g*


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Jade Empire kriegste doch schon als Ladenversion für ein paar Euro  (aktuell 5,31€)  :  Klick
> 
> Edit: Allerdings schreibt da jemand bei den Rezensionen, dass es nicht unter win 7 läuft. Weiß nicht, ob es da bei der Steam Version anders. Ich selbst habs unter win 7 noch nicht getestet. Sollte ich mal machen *g*


 
ah cool, dann pack ich das mal in den Einkaufswagen 
Und naja, mir ist das Egal, weil ich einen Rechner habe auf dem zum einem noch XP läuft + ich fähig bin auf 7 eine VM mit XP zum laufen zu bringen


----------



## NinjaWursti (30. Dezember 2011)

Das waren die Deals von Gestern. Aber die heutigen ändern auch schon in 6-7 Stunden.


----------



## snaapsnaap (30. Dezember 2011)

Bei einigen Spielen hätte ich schon gerne zugeschlagen, aber ich zahle sicher nicht das doppelte oder das dreifache des US Preises, das ist einfach eine Frechheit uns so abzuzocken...
Viele Angebote sind relativ gleich teuer/günstig, aber bei einigen, zB gerade Mafia 2 zahlt man hier das doppelte!


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

Heute Fallout New Vegas und Super meat boy.

Ist letztgenanntes auf Tastatur spielbar?


Und lohnt New Vegas, wenn man den Vorgänger geliebt hat? / Ist es uncut?

edit: Ok, cut, hat sich erledigt -.-


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Dezember 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Heute Fallout New Vegas und Super meat boy.
> 
> Ist letztgenanntes auf Tastatur spielbar?



Ich weiß, dass Kollege Jürgen Krauß das Ding nur mit Tastatur wenn nicht durch-, so doch ziemlich weit gespielt hat. Spielbar ist es also. Allerdings hat es einen Grund, warum das Spiel im Menü darauf hinweist, man solle doch bitteschön einen Controller anschließen; der analoge Steuerknüppel des Gamepads ist meiner Meinung nach den Pfeiltasten der Tastatur himmelhoch überlegen bei solchen Spielen, wo es auf zentimetergenaue Sprünge ankommt.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (31. Dezember 2011)

So etwas habe ich mir gedacht. Leider ist es nie für PS3 erschienen und ich werde mir sicher nicht extra einen 360 controler kaufen. 

Danke.


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Januar 2012)

kann man über den Ösi-Store  von Steam hierzulande in D was kaufen ? (also Spiele wie Max Payne , Dead Island & Co. )


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> kann man über den Ösi-Store  von Steam hierzulande in D was kaufen ? (also Spiele wie Max Payne , Dead Island & Co. )


 
Nein, aber wenn du einen Bekannten oder Freund in Österreich oder im Ausland hast, dann kannst du es von ihm kaufen lassen und er schenkt es dir dann in Steam. Das sollte gehen.


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Januar 2012)

Lol, Mafia 2 kostet 25 € ohne sämtliche DLC`s bei Steam
ich hab's im Saturn für 20 mit allen DLC's gesehen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Januar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Lol, Mafia 2 kostet 25 € ohne sämtliche DLC`s bei Steam
> ich hab's im Saturn für 20 mit allen DLC's gesehen


 
Deswegen ist informieren ja auch wichtig. Nicht immer ist Steam das Billigste  Gerade auch Amazon, Gameware und Co. machen bei den Preisaktionen auch gerne mit und da findet man nicht selten Spiele, die ähnlich viel kosten und man hat noch Datenträger und Verpackung dazu. Also am besten bei jedem Spiel immer mit Online-Shops und/oder Läden vergleichen


----------



## Neawoulf (1. Januar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Lol, Mafia 2 kostet 25 € ohne sämtliche DLC`s bei Steam
> ich hab's im Saturn für 20 mit allen DLC's gesehen


 
Man sollte halt immer die Preise vergleichen. Richtig "witzig" finde ich ja das Modern Warfare 3 "Schnäppchen" für 44,99 Euro. Bei amazon.de bekommt man das auch regulär günstiger. Der normale Steam-Preis für das Spiel ist 59,99 Euro, was ich schon ziemlich heftig für ein PC Spiel finde, vor allem, wenn es nur eine Download Version ohne irgendwelche Extras wie Soundtrack CD, Artbook usw. ist.

Dennoch waren in den letzten Tagen ein paar nette Spiele dabei und ich hab auch fleißig zugegriffen, vor allem bei den Indie-Games. Machinarium, Limbo, Mount & Blade Warband haben sich schon gelohnt und haben nur nen Appel und 'n Ei gekostet. Orcs Must Die! hat mich dagegen weniger begeistert, aber bei Gelegenheit gebe ich dem Spiel nochmal eine Chance.

Das X3 Paket (X3 Reunion, X3 Terran Conflict & X3 Albion Prelude) wird mich im kommenden Jahr garantiert auch lange beschäftigen. 

Test Drive Unlimited 2 war an sich auch ein prima Schnäppchen allerdings nerven die primitiven Zwischensequenzen auf MTV-Niveau und vor allem die unpräzise Steuerung mit dem Gamepad. Vielleicht sollte ich doch bei Gelegenheit mal wieder mein altes Lenkrad ausgraben.

Gestern habe ich mir noch L.A. Noire gegönnt und bin ziemlich begeistert davon. Die Kombination aus perfektem Voice-Acting (leider nur englisch), der altmodischen Musik und der stimmungsvollen Grafik überzeugt einfach und hat für mich eindeutig mehr Stil als alle GTAs zusammen.

Die DCS Reihe (DCS Black Shark und A-10C Warthog) hab ich mir auch gegönnt, hab da aber ein paar Performance-Probleme. Da ich dieses Jahr auf Windows 7 umsteigen werde und auf nen Ivy Bridge Prozessor umsteige, sobald die auf dem Markt sind, sollte sich das Problem aber lösen lassen. Wundert mich allerdings trotzdem, dass es so extrem ruckelt, ich hab zwar "nur" nen Phenom II 940 (4x 3 GHz), aber so prozessorlastig sollten die Spiele doch eigentlich nicht sein. Da läuft selbst ArmA 2 DEUTLICH besser. Meine Grafikkarte (GTX 570) kann man wohl als Ursache ausschließen.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Januar 2012)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Lol, Mafia 2 kostet 25 € ohne sämtliche DLC`s bei Steam
> ich hab's im Saturn für 20 mit allen DLC's gesehen


 Mafia 2 war eines der Tagesangebote letzte Woche und hat irgendwas um die 5€ gekostet.
Wenn man die Deals verpasst, lohnt es sich natürlich nicht bei Steam zu kaufen, aber das ist ja auch nix Neues.


----------



## DrProof (2. Januar 2012)

Heute.. gestern ... allet the same...


----------



## YautjaSDL (2. Januar 2012)

da oben steht heute startet das steam weinachts-sparangebot---falsch heute ist der letzte tag das ging schon ne ganze woche so -die haben um einen tag verlängert -alles was heute angeboten wird war schon mal bei...


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. Januar 2012)

YautjaSDL schrieb:


> da oben steht heute startet das steam weinachts-sparangebot---falsch heute ist der letzte tag das ging schon ne ganze woche so -die haben um einen tag verlängert -alles was heute angeboten wird war schon mal bei...


 

Und das ist verdammt nochmal auch gut so gewesen da ich den ersten Deal mit L.A. Noire für schlappe 12.49 Euro verpaßt hatte.
Ich liebe Steam.Die Deals sind immer der Hammer.


----------



## Sheggo (2. Januar 2012)

ist sowas nicht eher Werbung anstatt "Lesernews"?


----------



## KeiteH (2. Januar 2012)

Nur falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde (ich war zu faul um alles zu lesen) und es wen interessiert:
*Jeweils um 19:00 Uhr *werden die Angebote geschaltet!
greetz

P.S.:
lohnt sich gerade für das ein oder andere Indie-Game finde ich


----------



## Enisra (2. Januar 2012)

KeiteH schrieb:


> Nur falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde (ich war zu faul um alles zu lesen) und es wen interessiert:
> *Jeweils um 19:00 Uhr *werden die Angebote geschaltet!
> greetz


 
naja, also am letzten Tag der Aktion hät man sich des aber auch wieder sparen können


----------

